# Dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn đang thiếu ngủ trầm trọng



## TranTam (8/3/19)

_Ngủ đủ giấc giúp bạn có tinh thần sảng khoái và đủ năng lượng để bắt đầu công việc ngày mới hiệu quả hơn. Tuy nhiên với cuộc sống công nghệ số ngày nay khiến nhiều người bị mê hoặc bởi các trò chơi điện tử, mạng xã hội mà quên đi thời lượng ngủ cần thiết cho cơ thể. Điều này khiến sức khỏe và công việc ngày càng sa sút. Sau đây là 5 dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn đang thiếu ngủ trầm trọng:_

_*1. Suy giảm trí nhớ*_
Đây là dấu hiệu đặc trưng nhất của triệu chứng thiếu ngủ.  Theo nghiên cứu cho rằng, đối với cơ thể người bình thường thời gian nghỉ ngơi hợp lý trung bình khoảng 8h/ ngày để giúp não bộ được nghỉ ngơi, khôi phục lại chức năng và hoạt động bình thường.

Nếu bạn thiếu ngủ thường xuyên sẽ ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động tự nhiên của nào bộ, gây nên tình trạng mệt mỏi, chóng mặt kéo dài và suy giảm trí nhớ tạm thời. Tỉ lệ này thường gặp phải ở người có thói quen thức khuya cao gấp 5 lần so với người  có chế đố ăn uống ngủ nghỉ hợp lý.






_Suy giảm trí nhớ là dấu hiệu đặc trưng nhất của triệu chứng thiếu ngủ_​
*2. Làn da xuống sắc*
Một trong những tác hại của chứng thiếu ngủ đó là khiến cho các huyết quản dưới da hoạt động kém, dẫn đến việc các tế bào biểu bì bị thiếu đi nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, nhất là oxy. Hơn thế nữa, khi cơ thể bạn không được nghỉ ngơi thoải mái thì các hormone sinh trưởng sẽ bị hạn chế, khiến cho quá trình tái tạo da bị ngưng trệ, độc tố ở da không được loại bỏ triệt để, khiến làn da dễ trở nên thô ráp, kém mịn màng. Lúc này sắc mặt của bạn sẽ trở nên khó coi, làn da thường bị sạm đen, thiếu độ ẩm, đánh mất vẻ tươi trẻ và tràn đầy sức sống vốn có. Không những thế, việc thức khuya thưởng xuyên sẽ làm cho cơ thể bạn bị lão hóa nhanh chóng.






_Làn da nhanh chóng bị lão hóa _​
_*3. Mắc phải các vấn đề về thị lực*_
Đôi mắt được ví như cửa sở tâm hồn, nhưng nếu "cửa sổ" này không được nghỉ ngơi hợp lý mỗi ngày thì điều hiển nhiên nó sẽ gặp một số vấn đề, trong đó có suy giảm thị lực. Với những người thức khuya, họ sẽ thường xuyên mắc phải các triệu chứng hoa mắt, chóng mặt, mờ mắt, cận thị nặng....Thị lực kém khiến bạn gặp khó khăn hơn trong cuộc sống và cả công việc thường nhật.

Nhằm giúp cho thị lực luôn khỏe mạnh mỗi ngày bạn nên lưu ý bổ sung các dưỡng chất vitamin A, B, C, E. Luyện tập chế độ thư giản cho mắt trong và sau làm việc, nghỉ ngơi hợp lý.






_Mắc phải các vấn đề về thị lực: hoa mắt, mờ, cận thị năng hơn,..._
​*4. Thường xuyên mất tập trung, cáu gắt*
Thiếu ngủ là nguyên nhân khiến cho bán cầu đại não rơi vào trạng thái mệt mỏi, hệ thần kinh bị chi phối mất tập trung, cảm xúc không ổn định....Hơn thế nữa, lúc này hormone cortisol tăng đột ngột, làm cho chúng ta luôn ở trong trạng thái căng thẳng, dễ cáu gắt và nóng giận.

Khi bộ não bị ảnh hưởng bởi những yếu tố tiêu cực sẽ là ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng công việc, dẫn đến những quyết định sai lầm.






_Thường xuyên mất tập trung, cáu gắt với mọi người xung quanh_​
_*5. Ăn uống thất thường*_
Đồng hồ sinh học dễ bị rối loạn bởi các yếu tố tác động từ bên ngoài, do vậy mà quy trình tuần hoàn của các cơ quan cũng bị ảnh hưởng theo. Nó khiến bạn có cảm giác thèm ăn hoặc chán ăn thất thường. Không những thế việc mất ngủ còn gây ra tình trạng thiếu hụt lượng đường trong máu, hạn chế khả năng sản xuất leptin - một loại hóc môn kiềm hãm sự thèm ăn trong cơ thể. Điều này khiến bạn ăn uống thất thường, không kiểm soát ảnh hưởng đến vóc dáng cũng như súc khỏe.






_Chế độ ăn uống thất thường_​
Bên trên là những dấu hiệu báo động bạn nên cân bằng lại giấc ngủ ngay để cơ thể được hoạt động bình thường, khỏe mạnh mạnh nhé !!

Thegioinem.com​


----------

